
Ask HN: Choosing an e-commerce platform - aaossa
Hi HN,<p>I need your advice. I have a client that wants to use an e-commerce platform. How do you choose an e-commerce platform? What are the risks of a bad choice?<p>I could use Ruby or Python. What platforms do you recommend? Is there one that uses Flask (Python)?<p>Also, I&#x27;m in the &quot;API team&quot;, do we really need to use an e-commerce platform just to create the API?<p>Thanks!
======
FormFollowsFunc
I'm also looking for an e-commerce platform. This is what I've discovered
researching it so far.

For Rails there is Spree Commerce. But since they have been bought they have
reduced the commitment to the open source project. Hence a fork called
Solidus.

For Django there is Oscar Commerce. There is also Cartridge which integrates
with Mezzanine CMS.

Personally I would go with Spree Commerce or Solidus. If you need e-commerce
functionality attached to a website I would go with Wagtail CMS and Oscar
Commerce - there is an integration project called django-oscar-wagtail.

~~~
aaossa
Thanks! I found some of them too. Good luck in your project @FormFollowsFunc
:)

------
mjhea0
If you're looking at Flask, you may just want to connect to Stripe and then
design your own basic platform.

[https://github.com/realpython/flask-
paywall](https://github.com/realpython/flask-paywall)

